# He ate a baby rabbit/squirrel/possom



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Well, I don't think it's going to help his diarrhea! I do remember that someone else recently had this experience and all came out well (pun intended). OTOH, my friend's dog swallowed a bunny whole and was very sick with diarrhea and vomiting.

You might want to call the vet, to see if he wants you to adjust the medication or bring him in for a fecal in 10-14 days to see if he picked up any parasites from the bunny.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Mine found 3 nests, they played with one (it died), Darby grabbed another but dropped when I yelled "drop it" (it also died). The third nest is now behind a fence but it was very disturbed. I haven't screwed up the courage yet to check it. 

I've never had a dog swallow a bunny, but that can't be good. YUK!


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

YUP LOL, that was my Sibe, Hurley. He swallowed an adolescent whole a couple of weeks ago... it came out fine. We followed him around for a few days until we started seeing signs of fur - he must have digested the bones, we never saw those.
I don't worry too much about parasites and worms, he gets checked twice a year and eats stuff all the time - he has always been clear.

Julie


----------



## Goldbeau (Mar 29, 2008)

Thank you. I really need to work more on the "drop" and "leave it." He did drop it a couple times, but would pick it up right away. After letting me chase him around the yard ( I swear that dog was smiling) he took maybe one chew and swallowed it.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

To be honest I don't know if it was my "drop it" or if the bunny wiggled that made Darby drop it. I don't think he knew it was alive when he grabbed it. He is so gentle and genuinely upset about the whole thing. Ran to the door and looked to sad.

Kirby is more pragmatic, bunny, prey, play... what the big deal? But on the other hand she didn't try to pick up either bunny, she just nudged it with her nose to "try to get it to go". Now Robins... she wants to kill them.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

My friend Jeannie's 16 week old boxer puppy ate a whole dead bird( a pheasant or partridge- some huge bird- beak, feet, and all. We called the vet in a panic, who echoed Tahnee about checking for parasites. Anyway, the puppy was 100 percent fine, and even begged for dinner a few hours later. It IS upsetting for the humans though.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

My old GoldenX ate a squirrel whole last weekend. My husband culdn't get it away from Copper but was trying......
He said Copper was impersonating a Boa and just kept swallowing more until it was gone. Husband is pulling on one end, Copper is busy grabbing and swallowing. Kind if funny in a gross way.
I believe the cat had killed it and Copper was covering up for him! It was already dead when he got it. My BassettX was carrying it around, licking it and trying to revive it. He just does that.
No vomiting or diarrhea. I'll check him for tapeworms, but he's eaten things before with no problem. Of course, one of his favorite snacks is horse manure.:yuck:
Hope all comes out well for you!


----------



## tannernoodle (Mar 19, 2008)

LOL! I'm picturing pulling a squirrel out of a dog's mouth! 

I doubt he'll get sick BUT I'd worm him now...


----------



## Goldbeau (Mar 29, 2008)

I was totally shocked this morning!!! Beau had normal poop today for the first time in almost two weeks!! The vet did switch antibiotics yesterday when he ate the bunny, but the medication switch was due to the other meds not working (not the bunny). We were joking today that maybe we should feed him a rabbit when he gets diarrhea. I'm sure its just the new meds working, but a funny coincedence. 

LOL. The squirrel is funny in a way. I can totally see myself trying to pull a squirrel out of Beau's mouth!!


----------

